# Saw V



## Slayer89 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, I know most people are thinking "Why the fuck is there a fifth one?!", and I was at first as well. But, being a big fan of the first two I went and saw it. I actually liked it a lot more than the last 2. It gave a lot more focus on story than just the random plot twists and violence that 3 and 4 focused on. Yeah, there was typical gore and shit, and parts added into the story, but I personally think they worked.

Anyone else see it?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't bothered seeing 4 yet, but the reviews and rumours of 5 have me so interested I'm thinking of watching 4 and going to see 5. I was disgusted by 3 as it was way too gory, considering the first movie wasn't _that_ gory and was more about a really cool story and suspense. The first was a classic, none of the rest have lived up to it for me so far. Though I've heard rumours of the last one linking back to the first and being more in a similar style, which basically _requires_ me to watch the mediocre ones in between


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 31, 2008)

On the day Saw IV came out my mates and I decided to watch 1, 2 and 3 beforehand with the full intention of seeing IV later that evening...deciding they got gradually worse we went to the pub instead of the cinema.

Also, everytime I watch "Saw"...it gets worse in my opinion, I remember loving it when it first came out. Now I loathe it.

Also, Saw V's tagline is absolutely abysmal:

"You won't believe how it ends"...seriously, you could say that about ANY movie (with maybe the exception of Titanic ). You'd never guess how "The Big Lebowski" ends, or "The Deer Hunter", or "Halloween", or "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" if you'd never seen them before.

I guess it's their way of saying "We have a twist that M. Night Shyamalan would be proud of!"

I'll watch it eventually I guess, but I'm not paying. I'll borrow the DVD off one of my friends who'll probably buy it


----------



## Neil (Oct 31, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> "You won't believe how it ends"...seriously, you could say that about ANY movie (with maybe the exception of Titanic ).


 ahahahaha  

After hearing so much about all the saw movies, I finally managed to watch the first one (not a fan of gore) and it was so tame it was unbeliveable, there was one gory seen where you see the blade go into his foot, nothing else, no dismemberd foot or anything (I saw it on TV so may be it was editted?) But I think the fact that it focused on the story line and wasnt mindless gore was actually impressive, as all I had heard about the saw movies was the gore factor, although since they get worse from here I wont be watching any more


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw (aha) the first one the other night on TV and I had to say that I honestly thought it was crap. I didn't know what to think when I started watching it and I'm not a fan of gore so it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be in that regard but it was still pretty bad quality.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn, I have seen them all now and thought they progressively got better. I thought 3 and 4 were awesome. I think it is really cool how all the movies describe the same plot just different aspects of it. My only problem was with Saw 5 because I feel they still left some loose ends.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't seen it, but I want too, I also think the first one was the best (the ending flipped me over!) 
I am using the saw theme (remixed by me) for an intro with my electro band


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 1, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> "You won't believe how it ends"...seriously, you could say that about ANY movie (with maybe the exception of Titanic )


----------



## Splees (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw it opening night. No doubt that everyone that came out was disappointed.


----------



## sami (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw 6 trailer!


----------



## Misanthropy (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it was the worst so far, I wonder how long they will carry it on?


----------



## klutvott (Nov 16, 2008)

Shitty movie. Can't believe i wasted my time on it.


----------

